# Chinese VIsa



## Aby_Baby (Feb 28, 2017)

I visited China, in 2009 on a business trip and returned back to my country ( India), without overstaying..after 6 months of returnig back, I again applied for VIsa and I was rejected, saying that I am blacklisted..There was nothing untoward that happened during my stay and netiher did I overstayed.I tried to contact the chinese embassy to understand the reason why I am Blacklisted, but they did not give an reply.Can some one help me to understand that for how many years I could have been blacklisted.. Its almost 8 years and now I also have a new passport, will I get the visa now, if I apply ?


----------

